# Custom Car Stereo project has begun



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*....so after 5+ years of ownership, and ~2 years of wanting to do it, I have started the custom stereo/video install. The starting point is to "deaden" the trunk with Dynamat.*
*Trunk before:*








*Measuring out the pieces:*








*In progress:*
























*The finished product, ~36 Square Feet layed down!!*
























*Next up is to remove the factory components.*
*Factory Bose subwoofer and amp/The future home of custom sub box:*








*Audi Nav drive and Phatbox will be removed as well:*









*Stay tuned for more







*


----------



## SIR ANDROID184 (Feb 13, 2007)

*Re: Custom Car Stereo project has begun (5speed6)*

Looking good so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , I knew Pissat owners were good for something


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Custom Car Stereo project has begun (SIR ANDROID184)*

Looking good!
Updates yet?


----------



## dqwolf1 (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: Custom Car Stereo project has begun (SIR ANDROID184)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Custom Car Stereo project has begun (CapeGLS)*

looking good gonna be a heck of a project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Custom Car Stereo project has begun (SIR ANDROID184)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SIR ANDROID184* »_Looking good so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , I knew Pissat owners were good for something























Phill's a great help in my projects. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Custom Car Stereo project has begun (5speed6)*

What equipment are you using?
I am going to be picking up my new Alpine subs today!


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Custom Car Stereo project has begun (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_What equipment are you using?


Eclipse DVD/NAV head unit.
A/D/S seperates, front & rear.
A/D/S 8 channel amp for the seperates.
The jury is currently out on the brand of sub, but it's been narrowed down to: Boston Acoustics, JL Audio, Infinity or Kicker.
And I'm on the hunt for the sub amp.




_Modified by 5speed6 at 10:04 PM 6-27-2007_


----------



## dzlnitro (Aug 31, 2005)

lol @ my favoritest asian on the vortex! w00t for phil. Nice build up steve!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: (dzlnitro)*

TOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO many words, I guess I have to just see it soon!!!!


----------



## Type S (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Custom Car Stereo project has begun (5speed6)*

its about damn time, i wanna hear how it sounds when its done. speaking of which i need to build a new box for the gti


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Custom Car Stereo project has begun (Type S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Type S* »_*its about damn time*, i wanna hear how it sounds when its done. 









I knew if there was one person I had this coming from, it was you.


----------



## road_carver (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Custom Car Stereo project has begun (5speed6)*

Nice job!! I will be watching this thread and learning, will you dynamat the doors as well?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif










_Modified by road_carver at 2:54 PM 6/19/2007_


----------



## Keroppi_2.0T (Feb 25, 2006)

the freak rainstorm we had during the 2nd day was fun.


----------



## Type S (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Custom Car Stereo project has begun (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_








I knew if there was one person I had this coming from, it was you.
















lol, i always said that was all your car was missing. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for u


----------



## TVAdict710 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: Custom Car Stereo project has begun (Type S)*

steve = the man


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Custom Car Stereo project has begun (road_carver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *road_carver* »_Nice job!! I will be watching and this thread learning, will you dynamat the doors as well?
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









Yes, all the doors will be layered with Dynamat as well...
I was studying the doors today, and thinking about giving up the front pop-out door pockets and seat memory switch panel in order to make a custom build-out for (2) 6" mid-bass in each front door.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Keroppi_2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Keroppi_2.0T* »_the freak rainstorm we had during the 2nd day was fun.









No big deal, thanks to my sis's patio umbrella http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , and we still got in a BBQ


----------



## Keroppi_2.0T (Feb 25, 2006)

ooo my car was so shiny....before the storm. lol


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (Keroppi_2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Keroppi_2.0T* »_ooo my car was so shiny....before the storm. lol


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (bkmgicgli)*

Some of the equipment going in:


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Ballin'!


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*

Update: Monday 6/26/07
The car is now at my friends shop, where it shall remain until completion.
I removed all the trunk interior panels (again) and removed all the factory stereo components in the trunk plus the Phatbox which I previously added.
Discovered that of the both sets of a/d/s speakers I have, neither one are 6", like I wanted to put in the front doors.
My friend is trying to convince me to use a set of 6" Morel components.















Photos soon of todays work... 90+ degrees inside the shop...and I am exhausted.


----------



## Type S (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_Update: Monday 6/26/07
The car is now at my friends shop, where it shall remain until completion.
I removed all the trunk interior panels (again) and removed all the factory stereo components in the trunk plus the Phatbox which I previously added.
Discovered that of the both sets of a/d/s speakers I have, neither one are 6", like I wanted to put in the front doors.
My friend is trying to convince me to use a set of 6" Morel components.















Photos soon of todays work... 90+ degrees inside the shop...and I am exhausted.

morel's are nice, y not go with focals or diamond components? i did a setup with focals in my boys s2000 and they sound pretty damn good.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Type S)*

UPDATE!


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Type S)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Type S* »_
morel's are nice, y not go with focals or diamond components? i did a setup with focals in my boys s2000 and they sound pretty damn good. 

Focals are a great speaker, I used them in the past. I just want to use something different. Diamonds are very good also, never personally used them, but I had alot of "seat time" in friends cars with them.
My friends shop is a Morel authorized dealer, so I'll get a nice price break, but it's still alot of $$$..I have a few days to make up my mind.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_UPDATE!

A hot and humid day in the shop, very hard to have a desire to do anything, but I accomplished a few things. Gonna upload the pics from the camera to the computer now.


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

hot and humid in NY. please, try Orlando!!


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (thestryker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thestryker* »_hot and humid in NY. please, try Orlando!!

Yeah I know, I've been to Kissimmee in July, won't do that again.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*a/d/s amp*

Here's a few pics of the a/d/s amp.
Specs are 40 Watts RMS x 8 channels.
I'll probably be running it in 6 channel mode...
40 watts x 6 and 120 watts x 2


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Trunk passenger side*

Here's a pic of the factory Bose sub and amp removed, and one of the open space for the new sub enclosure on the passenger side.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Trunk drivers side*

Here's the factory mounting bracket, Nav unit and Phatbox removed, and the space on the drivers side for the new sub enclosure:


















I later removed the black plastic holder for factory modules and the brake module. I will relocate the brake module with a much smaller custom bracket.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Interior teardown*

Some shots of the complete interior teardown:

Rear seats removed:








Drivers side dash:








Passenger side dash:








Radio location:








Passenger door panel removed:








All door panels removed:


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Dynamat rear doors*

Phill came out, and helped me knock out laying in the Dynamat on both rear doors, and removing the rest of the interior trim pieces, before calling it quits:


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Dynamat rear doors (5speed6)*

Nice update! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 2001a62.7t (Feb 28, 2005)

*Re: Custom Car Stereo project has begun (5speed6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Two C5's in the shop*

Corvette "C5" & A6 "C5"...side by side.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Two C5's in the shop (5speed6)*

Nice!


----------



## CwVwC (Aug 18, 2002)

*Re: Two C5's in the shop (CapeGLS)*

nice build steve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
holy huge wing on the corvette


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

please tell me that wing is not real


----------



## VERNONVDUB (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: (thestryker)*

Hell of a build so far Steve. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can't wait to see the finished product
Don't work Phil too much, he may hurt his other leg or something


----------



## Keroppi_2.0T (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: (VERNONVDUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VERNONVDUB* »_Hell of a build so far Steve. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Can't wait to see the finished product
Don't work Phil too much, he may hurt his other leg or something


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Two C5's in the shop (CwVwC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CwVwC* »_nice build steve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thanks.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Two C5's in the shop (CwVwC)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CwVwC* »_
holy huge wing on the corvette


















_Quote, originally posted by *thestryker* »_please tell me that wing is not real

Sorry, can't do that...it's VERY real. There's twin turbo's under the hood of the Z06







, and the car is used for track. According to the owner, the wing is needed for downforce.


----------



## WTRCULD (Jan 12, 2005)

*Re: Two C5's in the shop (5speed6)*

Ummm... can I see some pics of the outside of your car too? Looks sick!


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Dynamat is done!*

Used up the "Super" I had and then finished up laying in another 36 square feet of Dynamat Extreme in the doors, and on the floor, behind the rear seat bottom. 
The doors are incredibly "dead" silent when you knock on the metal from the outside, and close with a solid "thud". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Added closed cell foam Dynamat all inside the trunk lid as well.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Rear door speaker decision.*

I made the decision to go with Morel Co-ax's for the rear doors, as the a/d/s were 5" and the mounting space was 6". I really wanted to use the a/d/s, but didn't want to step down in size.
(My friend John, the shop owner actually "helped" me with the decision, as he came out with the Morel's and says "let me help you solve your dilemma" with a laugh







)
Here's a comparison of the factory Bose speaker and the Morel:


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Rear doors are done!*

The Morel's bolted right up into the door panels. We added some extra insulation between the speaker and the mounting surface of the door panel.
Here's a before and after of the door panel.
*Original Bose:*








*Morel:*








Upon trying to put the door panel back on the door, it was discovered that the speaker frame hit a crossmember in the door. 
We had to notch out a bit of the metal for proper clearance. Then the metal surfaces were covered in two layers of heavy duct tape.








No major problem, as it was on one side of the beam only.
Perfect fit thereafter. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Two C5's in the shop (NTRCULD)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NTRCULD* »_Ummm... can I see some pics of the outside of your car too? 



















_Quote, originally posted by *NTRCULD* »_ Looks sick!

Thanks.


----------



## Keroppi_2.0T (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Rear doors are done! (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_*Morel:*










ahh this picture is no longer accurate, as i had to switch the speaker around...remember?


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Rear doors are done! (Keroppi_2.0T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Keroppi_2.0T* »_
ahh this picture is no longer accurate, as i had to switch the speaker around...remember?









Ah, damn...we'll just have to take the door panel apart so I can shoot it correctly.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Rear doors are done! (5speed6)*

update??


----------



## thestryker (Feb 18, 2007)

sharp looking car!! where did you find the rear window spoiler? looks different from others i've seen.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Rear doors are done! (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_update??


Picked up the following from a friend (Matt, for those in the know), brand new in the box:








*6-Channel, 30 Band Digital EQ with 24bit processing *








and I just ordered this to control it up front:









*All functions fully adjustable + wireless remote.*


----------



## Keroppi_2.0T (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Rear doors are done! (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
Ah, damn...we'll just have to take the door panel apart so I can shoot it correctly.









o heck no, i spent too much time putting those rear doors together, lol..... and if we take it off it might not have the same fit n finish as my original work of art, hahaha....
our secondary mode of transportation is still down and out...set us back a day of work


----------



## yellowaudi24psi (Sep 14, 2004)

*Re: Dynamat rear doors (CapeGLS)*

i cant wait to see the finished product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Dynamat rear doors (yellowaudi24psi)*

Spent the afternoon just planning stuff.
The power setup:
-New Deca battery 1400 Cold Cranking Amps
-New Brass connector at battery with 4 taps
-150 Amp circuit breaker under the hood
-4 guage wire to the rear
-Rockford Fosgate 1 Farad cap
-Breakout fuse block in the rear

Front doors, we are going all out if possible:
-(2) 6" Midbass, (1) 4" Midrange & (1) Tweeter in each door. 
Tomorrow, 4th of July break. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Rear doors are done! (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_

Picked up the following from a friend (Matt, for those in the know), brand new in the box:








*6-Channel, 30 Band Digital EQ with 24bit processing *








and I just ordered this to control it up front:









*All functions fully adjustable + wireless remote.*

i wanted to install that in my car so bad


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Rear doors are done! (bkmgicgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bkmgicgli* »_
i wanted to install that in my car so bad









You'll get to play with it plenty, when it's done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Rear doors are done! (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
You'll get to play with it plenty, when it's done. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hahaha very funny


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Two C5's in the shop (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_

















Thanks.









You whore... Car looks great and cannot wait untill i hear that thing.. great build up thread!!!


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Two C5's in the shop (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_
You whore... Car looks great and cannot wait untill i hear that thing.. great build up thread!!!

Thanks my friend.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## road_carver (Jul 11, 2002)

*Re: Two C5's in the shop (5speed6)*

awesome job so far, looks great.....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Two C5's in the shop (road_carver)*


_Quote, originally posted by *road_carver* »_awesome job so far, looks great.....
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Two C5's in the shop (5speed6)*

RCA signal cables have been run, front to rear.
16 foot length, high grade cables, straight down the center of the car to avoid any modulated interference.
*IXOS twisted and double shielded cable closeup.*








*Passing through the center console*








*Out to the rear of the car, dead center.*








The cables will then be wrapped in split loom tubing on exposed areas to finish off the run neatly.


----------



## joemamma (Jun 14, 1999)

LOOKS GOOD!! so this is using the factory deck and sub? I was under the impression that this wasn't a good idea w/ the Bose system. If this turns out good for you this might be my next mod.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (joemamma)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joemamma* »_LOOKS GOOD!! so this is using the factory deck and sub? I was under the impression that this wasn't a good idea w/ the Bose system. 

Nope...factory Bose head and sub are history...going with an Eclipse head and custom sub enclosure.


----------



## Keroppi_2.0T (Feb 25, 2006)

*Re: Two C5's in the shop (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
Thank you.









mmm hmmm lol......


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Two C5's in the shop (Keroppi_2.0T)*

Not only is it awesome but its so clean....


----------



## ur faster (Jul 21, 2005)

*Re: Two C5's in the shop (Gloktimus Prime)*

Great progress so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif what are you gonna do with the factory navi?


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Two C5's in the shop (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Not only is it awesome but its so clean....

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Two C5's in the shop (ur faster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ur faster* »_Great progress so far http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thank you.

_Quote, originally posted by *ur faster* »_ what are you gonna do with the factory navi?

That, and the a/d/s speakers that I won't be using will be put up for sale. IM me if you or anyone else is interested.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Two C5's in the shop (5speed6)*

RCA signal cables "loomed up" in the rear


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Two C5's in the shop (5speed6)*

150 AMP Circuit Breaker installed under the hood near the battery for the Positive feed to the rear:


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

Nice work Steve!!! You guys do impressive work... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_Nice work Steve!!! You guys do impressive work... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


Thanks Nick.








I gotta give the credit on the wiring to Phill http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif , he's doing it under my guidance...gotta give the "engineer in training" some real-world experience.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Geez can you guy re-run all the wires for my simple little system in my car lol...Holy crap...This is better then taking it to a shop some where...No where i know does as good work as you guys are doing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Geez can you guy re-run all the wires for my simple little system in my car lol...Holy crap...This is better then taking it to a shop some where...No where i know does as good work as you guys are doing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Glok.








If your serious, yeah we can do it for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Just ordered a little something special and different from Europe, being custom made, starting on Monday.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
Thanks Glok.








If your serious, yeah we can do it for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well in the next car because the system is gunna get pulled out of this car...You'll either be working a mk iii, rocco, or a second gen rx-7 lol...


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_Just ordered a little something special and different from Europe, being custom made, starting on Monday.









i THINK i know what it is


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (5speed6)*

hey man..... sup

Are you going with fiberglass in the trunk? and or doorpanels?


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (MY05GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MY05GLI* »_hey man..... sup

Are you going with fiberglass in the trunk? and or doorpanels?

Fiberglass in the trunk for the sub enclosure, yes.
Doorpanels...keep checkin' in for what we do...


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
Fiberglass in the trunk for the sub enclosure, yes.
Doorpanels...keep checkin' in for what we do...









No prob... Have fun...and always think outside the box!
Im also doing the trunk in fiberglass....


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Hey since we're talking stereos and such in here im plug my friends sale real quick...I hope you dont mind steve...
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3338728


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Hey since we're talking stereos and such in here im plug my friends sale real quick...I hope you dont mind steve...


I'd only mind if I didn't like the unit....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
I'd only mind if I didn't like the unit....







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Im guessing you like it lol...And thanks for letting me post it in here...He wants to get rid of it before waterfest so he can get his chip and exhaust done


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Additional amps*

Made a decision today to go with an additional amp to run the mid-bass in the doors. So that will be 2 additional amps to the a/d/s/ plate.
I'm gonna run with the new Alpine low-profile digital amps, the PDX line. from what I've heard, they have gobs of power and are very clean.








(1) amp running 150 watts into each midbass.
(1) amp running 1000 watts to the subs.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Additional amps (5speed6)*

You lucky bastard...I wanted to get that amp but i just got the MP-850 instead


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Additional amps (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_Made a decision today to go with an additional amp to run the mid-bass in the doors. So that will be 2 additional amps to the a/d/s/ plate.
I'm gonna run with the new Alpine low-profile digital amps, the PDX line. from what I've heard, they have gobs of power and are very clean.








(1) amp running 150 watts into each midbass.
(1) amp running 1000 watts to the subs.

i have heard good things about the pdx amps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Additional amps (bkmgicgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bkmgicgli* »_
i have heard good things about the pdx amps http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Funny thing...the other day an Alpine demo vehicle came by the shop (a Scion done up with a 100 w x 4-channel & a 600 mono), but I couldn't get a listen as the Walmart battery in it was fried. The rep was running around with one of those portable boosters.


----------



## give_it_to_dem (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Additional amps (5speed6)*

looking good man, very clean work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif when is the car gonna be done?


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Additional amps (give_it_to_dem)*


_Quote, originally posted by *give_it_to_dem* »_looking good man, very clean work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif when is the car gonna be done?
















Project halted for Waterfest, as the car is being prepped to be shown in a manufacturer booth.


----------



## stretch2k (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Dynamat rear doors (CapeGLS)*

hey steve whats up i just wanted to know how many rolls of dynamat did u use to cover the entire inside of ur car. i want to know how much i would have to buy because i want to do the same to my car.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Dynamat rear doors (stretch2k)*

Hey Dave,
Went through two complete packs of 36 square feet. Then there was 1/2 roll of the acoustic foam used in the trunk lid.


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Dynamat rear doors (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_Hey Dave,
Went through two complete packs of 36 square feet. Then there was 1/2 roll of the acoustic foam used in the trunk lid.

thank g-d Audi's arent heavy cars to begin with








you may need some more power after all that stereo equip & materials


----------



## Robman (May 8, 2005)

Looking good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I always wanted to do a little sound system, but I could never part with my phatnoise.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Dynamat rear doors (MY05GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MY05GLI* »_
thank g-d Audi's arent heavy cars to begin with








you may need some more power after all that stereo equip & materials









I may take a second job installing ...to pay for a Stage III upgrade...


----------



## stretch2k (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: Dynamat rear doors (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_Hey Dave,
Went through two complete packs of 36 square feet. Then there was 1/2 roll of the acoustic foam used in the trunk lid.


Ok cool. I will keep that in mind when i decide to take on the job of stripping my car to do this myself. Thanks 4 the info. Lookin good there steve. Can't wait to hear this system pump. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_Just ordered a little something special and different from Europe, being custom made, starting on Monday.









Got word that it has been delivered to the shop.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
Got word that it has been delivered to the shop.









I saw your rims at waterfest...Those things were very sexy...I was ZOMG


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
I saw your rims at waterfest...Those things were very sexy...I was ZOMG






























Thanks Glok.








Different look for the car. First time I am rolling on 19's.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Ill never got bigger then 17s....But it goes with the a6 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re:*

You never know what will show up at the shop.....
Ferrari 512....11,500 miles on the clock. Second owner, who's only put 1,000 miles on it so far.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (5speed6)*

And.....
BMW Z8....2,500 miles on it. Original Owner, who also owns an 850csi.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (5speed6)*

The Ferrari came to get it's factory Pioneer EQ swapped out and a new head unit.
The BMW came to get a Bluetooth upgrade. Interesting fact, the ashtray (as well as other items in the car) was made of Bakelite...very resistent to drilling and cutting.


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_The Ferrari came to get it's factory Pioneer EQ swapped out and a new head unit.
The BMW came to get a Bluetooth upgrade. Interesting fact, the ashtray (as well as other items in the car) was made of Bakelite...very resistent to drilling and cutting.









phenoli resin: used for its electrically nonconductive and heat-resistant properties in radio and telephone casings and electrical insulators
i remember dealing with this before.. cant remember the car... might have been like a 70's maserati


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (MY05GLI)*

Okay...back to the install...
Here's what I had custom made for the doors:








For (2) 6" mid-bass, and (1) 4" midrange speaker.
Test fitting with some a/d/s 6" mid-woofers:








Test fitting with a Morel 6 1/2" mid-woofer (and a 3" voice-coil







):








The door panel before (with pockets and memory seat controls removed):









Note the small 5 1/4" speaker opening.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (5speed6)*

So with a quick prayer, I begun cutting up the door panel, hoping not to make a $750.00 mistake....








Here is the door panel, after lots of cutting, dremel use and filing:









And here after many more hours of test fitting, and prep, is the finished product:































One down, one to go. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Logik (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Re: (5speed6)*

Looking good Steve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Re: (5speed6)*





































WoW Steve that looks so sweet...Yea thats a pretty expensive mistake to make buddy lol


----------



## DonnaMarie (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

omg steve... it looks awesome.
it will be so exciting NOT to hear the common license plate rattle.


----------



## MR GIGGLES (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

keep up the good work steven


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: Re: (MR GIGGLES)*

Damn steve!!! You're intense!


----------



## ezmethod (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: Re: (Holden McNeil)*

-Ruudboy ,
Your project is coming along very very Nice!!!!
Can't wait to see and hear the finished project http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Type S (May 5, 2004)

*Re: Re: (ezmethod)*

u gonna need those ko4's now to help cope with the extra weight








looking good, cant wait to hear the finished product


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Type S)*

Thanks everyone for the great comments.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (5speed6)*

Door panels are finished on both doors.
Morel Tweeters have been installed in the factory location.
Door panels are back on the car.

















Need to order in the Morel mid-woofers & midrange.


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

man, i wanna hear this thing when it's done


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (derracuda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derracuda* »_man, i wanna hear this thing when it's done









x2


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (5speed6)*

where did you get those made?
edit: looks friggin factory, yet not










_Modified by MY05GLI at 1:44 PM 7-27-2007_


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: (MY05GLI)*

That looks great!


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (MY05GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MY05GLI* »_where did you get those made?


I have a manufacturer that I contacted, and am now an importer/dealer for them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *MY05GLI* »_
edit: looks friggin factory, yet not


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Re: (5speed6)*

I need more of this steve... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_I have a manufacturer that I contacted, and am now an importer/dealer for them. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Was this that important part?


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Was this that important part?

Yep.








Gonna make a big difference in there....
single 5 1/4 vs. (2) 6 1/2's & and midrange.


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
Yep.








Gonna make a big difference in there....
single 5 1/4 vs. (2) 6 1/2's & and midrange.









tuned correctly you vocal reproduction should be very good and have real snap using less sub's... you have alot of cone area going on in that car now....lol....... what are you crossover points going to be? the breakdown of the speakers and cross if you can? also how many subs? what size? and did you match the bass wave to the length of the car also vs sound dampening?


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Re: (MY05GLI)*

I will hear you coming from Brooklyn, or Plainview or wherever!!!!!










































, coming along SMOOTH!!! Looks great!


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_And.....
BMW Z8....2,500 miles on it. Original Owner, who also owns an 850csi.

























































that is a SEXY bimmer, one of my members has one and it has similiar miles on it! like NONE!!!










_Modified by tchristemac at 10:18 AM 7-28-2007_


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (MY05GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MY05GLI* »_
tuned correctly you vocal reproduction should be very good and have real snap using less sub's

That's my goal, I want it to stage more up front, and rely less on the subs, hence the dual 6 1/2's.

_Quote, originally posted by *MY05GLI* »_
what are you crossover points going to be? the breakdown of the speakers and cross if you can? 

Tentatively:
Subs- 100hz and down
Midbass- 100hz~300hz
Midrange- 300hz- 3800hz
Tweeters- 3800hz and up

_Quote, originally posted by *MY05GLI* »_
also how many subs? what size? 

2 subs, 10" each.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_










































, coming along SMOOTH!!! Looks great!

Thanks Tom. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
That's my goal, I want it to stage more up front, and rely less on the subs, hence the dual 6 1/2's.
Tentatively:
Subs- 100hz and down
Midbass- 100hz~300hz
Midrange- 300hz- 3800hz
Tweeters- 3800hz and up
2 subs, 10" each.

cross overs look good, but will probably change once you tune the car..... you have alot of speaker in there now...jeez....lol








well your within all the cone sizes for good response time.... you should have a really clear snappy sound.... also are you going to find out the freq. resonance of the car for tunning purposes.. though then you will have a teeny tiny gap in sound, not that you would notice though less vib's....... but your not going for spl. right? your going for S.Q. ? also i wonder if adding a grounding strip would aide or hinder in any of the noise reduction through the power lines


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (MY05GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MY05GLI* »_
also are you going to find out the freq. resonance of the car for tunning purposes. 

Yes. I will have an Audio Control RTA available to tune the car.

_Quote, originally posted by *MY05GLI* »_
but your not going for spl. right? your going for S.Q. ? 

Sound Q...correct. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *MY05GLI* »_
also i wonder if adding a grounding strip would aide or hinder in any of the noise reduction through the power lines









I'm not anticipating any noice from the power lines the way I've layed out the wiring in the car.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Re: (5speed6)*

Any updates?


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Any updates?

Killed two days waiting on stuff to come in.
Morel mid-bass & midrange have shipped.
Dash kit for the radio has shipped.
Sliding trays for the amp rack were only in NJ, and haven't come in yet.








Waiting on a tracking number for the headrest monitors.
Oh, and found out today my temporary-daily driver needs motor and tranny mounts.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (5speed6)*

Sliding trays are in...man do I have my work ahead of me on this one.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: (5speed6)*

Get pictures! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_Sliding trays are in...man do I have my work ahead of me on this one.

not that you need it, but if you ever need another hand... I would be glad to assist... I love what your doing, clean simple, yet eye catching and in an AUDI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (MY05GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MY05GLI* »_
not that you need it, but if you ever need another hand... I would be glad to assist... I love what your doing, clean simple, yet eye catching and in an AUDI http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks... I could have used an extra two hands today...it was rough trying to measure up the trays by myself.
And it was KILLER in the shop with the heat and humidity, but I did accomplish a little.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Get pictures! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Took a bunch of todays work...I'll get em hosted over this weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (5speed6)*

*Here are the sliding trays joined together, with "L" irons attached for mounting:*

















*View of slide function:*








P. 5


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Re: (5speed6)*

Here I test fit the placement of the Alpine amps that will be for the mid-bass & subs. I found that for the best path of the RCA's, access to fuses, and access to the hidden controls of the amp (on the "face" of the amps) i would need to stagger the mounting.








I then marked the mounting hole locations, and pre-drilled the holes.
Here, I test fit the a/d/s amp, and did the same for marking and pre-drilling the mounting holes.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Re: (5speed6)*

Loving it! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: Re: (CapeGLS)*

VerY nICe http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

When did this project become Pimp my Ride?







j/k - you have skills Steve! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_When did this project become Pimp my Ride?







j/k - you have skills Steve! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

TWIN GT28'S/ single GT4088R







I would love to help on that end


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Holden McNeil)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holden McNeil* »_you have skills Steve! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks Nick.








Got a few more tricks in the bag still to come. 
Got a little hung up on the amp trays this week due to some sheetmetal 'shape' issues under the rear deck, but we're halfway through it now.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
Thanks Nick.








Got a few more tricks in the bag still to come. 
Got a little hung up on the amp trays this week due to some sheetmetal 'shape' issues under the rear deck, but we're halfway through it now.

What kind of thricks stever huh huh


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
What kind of thricks stever huh huh
















Stay tuned, and you'll see...








Very productive day....got to upload the pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## pharph (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: Re: (5speed6)*

This is looking GREAT! Can't wait to see what's next.


----------



## Cede (Jun 26, 2007)

*Re: Re: (pharph)*

Looking great man!
I was thinking about the sub, going up to 100Hz...?
I would set it somewhere max. 50Hz.
Few words about the Z8...
That car is absolutely rubbish...handling is so poor.
And its FUGLY!!
The Ferrari...damn its sexy.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Steve, its funny. You almost never see a buildup of this status and all of a sudden everyone knows everything about audio. Keep up the good work, I know you don't need anyone to tell you what to do!


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Steve, its funny. You almost never see a buildup of this status and all of a sudden everyone knows everything about audio. Keep up the good work, I know you don't need anyone to tell you what to do!

I don't think anyone is telling him what to do and I think a lot of the comments in this thread are well supported. I'm pleasantly surprised at the level of knowledge showing up! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Steve, its funny. You almost never see a buildup of this status and all of a sudden everyone knows everything about audio. Keep up the good work, I know you don't need anyone to tell you what to do!

It's okay Dustin...I always try and keep an open mind and listen to others....but in the end, I have the final say. 
I'm glad to see that people are reading the thread, and everyone has their own opinion, whether it's right or wrong.
When I go to tune the car, I will do it three different ways. First will be with an Real Time Analyzer (RTA) meter. Then will be by ear listening to all different types of music, plus test CD's. And the final tune will be with the ears of some musician friends who 'make' music and know what it's suppposed to sound like.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
Stay tuned, and you'll see...








Very productive day....got to upload the pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well ill be here watching http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

Action shot.....








Cutting off the steel lip from the sliding tray to allow for the second Alpine amp to be mounted:








The first amp is already mounted, and hiding under the brown paper.


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
It's okay Dustin...I always try and keep an open mind and listen to others....but in the end, I have the final say. 
I'm glad to see that people are reading the thread, and everyone has their own opinion, whether it's right or wrong.
When I go to tune the car, I will do it three different ways. First will be with an Real Time Analyzer (RTA) meter. Then will be by ear listening to all different types of music, plus test CD's. And the final tune will be with the ears of some musician friends who 'make' music and know what it's suppposed to sound like.

I wouldnt bee surprised if you could tune to a Steely Dan cd.....lol.... i remember SQ guys tlaking about them, I believe they record all digital, like 5.1 and isht.... also this was 99' or 01'


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (MY05GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MY05GLI* »_
I wouldnt bee surprised if you could tune to a Steely Dan cd.....lol.... i remember SQ guys tlaking about them, I believe they record all digital, like 5.1 and isht.... also this was 99' or 01'

Yes, you are correct... S.D. is a favorite group for their dynamic range. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Sliding amp rack pics:


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_Action shot.....








Cutting off the steel lip from the sliding tray to allow for the second Alpine amp to be mounted:








The first amp is already mounted, and hiding under the brown paper.









Those plastic face things are over rated lol


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

So im guessing that the sliding racks will have something to hold it back so it doesn't slid while your driving right...


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Those plastic face things are over rated lol























Depends on what you're doing...for sparks, they're great, anything more than that, I wouldn't trust it. I heave a heavy duty set of protective eyewear for metal cutting when using a dremel or sawzall.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_So im guessing that the sliding racks will have something to hold it back so it doesn't slid while your driving right...

I'm going to fabricate a cosmetic faceplate/cover to finish it off, that will include a locking fastener. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
I'm going to fabricate a cosmetic faceplate/cover to finish it off, that will include a locking fastener. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Nice..are you going to do like a bar across the shelf or just a little fastener on the side to hold it up??


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Nice..are you going to do like a bar across the shelf or just a little fastener on the side to hold it up??

Was thinking about the faceplate (constructed of 1/4" MDF) going straight across both trays, and fastened on the end brackets with a set-screw...and then a removeable cover for the front of the a/d/s amp for tuning purposes.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
Was thinking about the faceplate (constructed of 1/4" MDF) going straight across both trays, and fastened on the end brackets with a set-screw...and then a removeable cover for the front of the a/d/s amp for tuning purposes.

Umm....Sounds good stever...Ill be waiting for more updates


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

There's always ups and downs in any project. I reached a bit of a wall, and after taking one step forward, I took two steps back.
Here is a shot after planning, measuring and making custom brackets to mount the digital eequalizer:








After mounting it, my plan was to start hooking up the RCA's from the front, and run the outputs to the amps.
I stared at the location where it was mounted, and started thinking about the sub enclosure that has to be built, and that the eq might be in the way. Some quick calculations led us to feel we were only going to get 1/2 cubic feet for the enclosure.
After much thought, and time spent looking for an alternate location, I removed the eq for now







, and will be detouring my next steps to work on the sub enclosures.
A loss of some time, but it will hopefully be for the better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

bump


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

Enlarged the area for the sub enclosures in the rear by cutting out some secondary sheet metal.
*Drivers side rear BEFORE:*








*Drivers side rear AFTER:*








*Metal that was removed (plus one of two Bosch blades that bit the dust):*








*Passenger side rear BEFORE:*








*Passenger side rear AFTER:*


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_Enlarged the area for the sub enclosures in the rear by cutting out some secondary sheet metal.


and technically your replacing the engineered sheet metal with a crumple zone made of...."insert your custom sub enclosure here" I guess that works, but very expensive








No-where-near, what I've seen people do to there P/U's and not realizing that part keeps you from getting SQUISHED if you get T-boned...








I cant wait to hear this car...... maybe even, help








edit: Where is your shop?


_Modified by MY05GLI at 7:47 AM 8-21-2007_


----------



## Type S (May 5, 2004)

*Re: (MY05GLI)*

im waiting............................hopefully its done before i leave


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Type S)*

Alright an update very nice...


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (MY05GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MY05GLI* »_
and technically your replacing the engineered sheet metal with a crumple zone made of...."insert your custom sub enclosure here" I guess that works, but very expensive


















Exspensive...but very secure.









_Quote, originally posted by *MY05GLI* »_ 
edit: Where is your shop?



IM sent (for security reasons







)


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Update:
-My door speakers STILL have not come in from Israel.
-The steering wheel control module interface was the wrong one.
-And the aftermarket dash kit fits the radio like a round peg in a square hole...


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_Update:
-My door speakers STILL have not come in from Israel.
-The steering wheel control module interface was the wrong one.
-And the aftermarket dash kit fits the radio like a round peg in a square hole...









-Stupid
-Ghey
-Beat


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
-Stupid
-Ghey
-Beat

Yep, that about sums it up...








"Supposedly", the speakers will be arriving tomorrow. I found a better dash kit, and the new module will be shipped tomorrow.
P. 6


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
Yep, that about sums it up...








"Supposedly", the speakers will be arriving tomorrow. I found a better dash kit, and the new module will be shipped tomorrow.
P. 6









So its tomorrow today...Did you get the speaks????


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
So its tomorrow today...Did you get the speaks????

Speakers came in Friday....test fit them. I have to make up a flange to mount the Midranges, as it's frame is just a bit too small for the hole.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Prepped the rear quarters for the fiberglass work to be done for the sub enclosures.
*Drivers Side:*








*Passenger Side:*


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (5speed6)*

such a tease update


----------



## give_it_to_dem (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (bkmgicgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bkmgicgli* »_such a tease update
















X2


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_Prepped the rear quarters for the fiberglass work to be done for the sub enclosures.


no pic of the bling bling


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (MY05GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MY05GLI* »_
no pic of the bling bling 










x2 lol


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

7 Day update bump


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_7 Day update bump

Yeah...it's time







...made some progress...gotta upload the pics.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
Yeah...it's time







...made some progress...gotta upload the pics.

Damn these pics take forever to upload


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Damn these pics take forever to upload
















Yeah... He is taking his time! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
Yeah... He is taking his time! http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

Bishes...


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Pics of the Morel 4" dome midranges:
















My friend has a machine shop, so I had him make me up some CNC precise fit aluminum mounting rings:
















I had the rings tapped for the mounting screws, and then I used spacers to get a 30 degree upward angle on them when installed.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

*Pic of the Morel 6.5" midbass drivers, with their massive 3" voice coils







*









*All terminal conections soldered:*









*The finished product..DOORS ARE DONE and ready to go. 
*http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (5speed6)*

get back into that shop and get us more pics, we need more i tell you


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (bkmgicgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bkmgicgli* »_get back into that shop and get us more pics, we need more i tell you









I agree. But damn Steve, this is coming along nicely.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (bkmgicgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bkmgicgli* »_get back into that shop and get us more pics, we need more i tell you









The man is right...
Steve your putting something over the speakers on the door panels right? Or are you leaving them open like that?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
The man is right...
Steve your putting something over the speakers on the door panels right? Or are you leaving them open like that?

He has speaker grills... Go back a few pages to see them installed!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
He has speaker grills... Go back a few pages to see them installed!

Oh yea dur....I forgot about that...


----------



## VDubberGolfGirl (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

WOW!!!!!
everything looks VERY LOUD!
when do i get to sit and enjoy? i don't think we can drink any beverages in the car unless we want them SHAKEN







not stirred
great work, i can't wait (i'm sure you can't either)
miss ya ;-)


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (VDubberGolfGirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubberGolfGirl* »_
when do i get to sit and enjoy? i don't think we can drink any beverages in the car unless we want them SHAKEN







not stirred


HaHAa good one


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

7 DAYS!!!


----------



## Holden McNeil (Jul 26, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_7 DAYS!!!























Yes, I know...just been dealing with other stuff life throws at you. 
Grandma's ill, mom is taking care of here...I gottta help mom. Also I've been to the vet every other day with the dog








I got a few things half-accomplished though.. I have a few minutes, I'll post it up.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

The new dash kit came in.
It is a double DIN that fit the radio opening better, but it has a trim ring.

















The next step was to glue it together, and apply Bondo:
















Afterwards, applied primer and it's awaiting wet sanding.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

I also did some thinking. Since I am giving up my CD changer, abd Phatnoise hard drive, I really should add an Ipod to the system for music storage.
I ordered an Eclipse Ipod interface.








Dropped the passenger side dash panel and glove box, and found a nice mounting location:









My buddy came along and says "while your there, how about adding in a SAT tuner, I have one in stock for the Eclipse head".
OKAY
















Pulled the Ipod interface, and mounted up the SAT tuner.








Piggybacked the Ipod interface onto the SAT tuner.








The nice part is that these are daisy-chainable VIA the Eclipse "LAN", with in/out DIN cables. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Next up was the issue of the antennas needed..
GPS, GSM, SAT, & FM
The curent stubby antenna on the roof does GPS & Telematics (Onstar).
Awhile back I got a newer version Sub-Fin antenna.
Now to modify it to handle all of the above functons, with the right connections needed.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Talk about update...Do work Steve...Everythings coming along great http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Talk about update...Do work Steve...*Everythings coming along great *http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thanks


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Any more information about the sirius/gps/fm/am antenna mod? More pictures of everything mounted inside the sharkfin?


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

bump


----------



## TVAdict710 (Jan 7, 2004)

steve i just want you to know that i love you.
o yea your car's cool too


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Any more information about the sirius/gps/fm/am antenna mod? More pictures of everything mounted inside the sharkfin?

YES! The conversion went great!...hopefully tomorrow I will be installing it onto the car & dropping the dreaded headliner to run the cables...pics soon.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (TVAdict710)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TVAdict710* »_steve i just want you to know that i love you.
o yea your car's cool too

George...your a trip...I almost fell outta my chair


----------



## pharph (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (5speed6)*

I've loving the updates. Watching any stereo build is fun, but when it's done this well it's even better! Keep up the good work.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
YES! The conversion went great!...hopefully tomorrow I will be installing it onto the car & dropping the dreaded headliner to run the cables...pics soon.









I might have to have you do this for me too! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
GPS, SIRIUS and AM/FM


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

Washed the car today...something like a month and a half of dust on it since Waterfest.















Dropped half the headliner...wow, what a pain...Audi overengineered how that and all the pillar mouldings are attached.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (pharph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pharph* »_I've loving the updates. Watching any stereo build is fun, but when it's done this well it's even better! Keep up the good work.

Thank you for the great compliment...and the motivation.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (5speed6)*

i have no skills. 
do you think i can borrow some of yours?


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_i have no skills. 
do you think i can borrow some of yours?

Let me finish the install, and I'll see if they are available.


----------



## byrddub (Sep 9, 2004)

and... bookmarked... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_i have no skills. 
do you think i can borrow some of yours?

Glok has first dibs tho right stever...


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

thtas not fair! i called dibs 2 posts before you!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_thtas not fair! i called dibs 2 posts before you!

I gotS seniority dibs lol


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
I gotS seniority dibs lol























too funny















Time to post up some pics. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Yes i think it is that time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Yes i think it is that time http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Okay

Here again is the "before pic" of the dash face plate with it's seperate trim ring:









And here is the finished product after the bondo was applied, sanding priming, more sanding and painting:








Still will need to do a final fit in the dash, and some sanding again once I test the opening and closing of the radios face.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

With the help of my longtime friend Peter (who just happens to build marine GPS buoys) the factory components were de-installed from the base of the antenna, and the radios GPS antenna and Sirius antenna were installed.








This way, the correct connectors were retained, and there are no splices or extensions in the line. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

One of the best autobody shops around did a nice prep/paint/clear job on the antennas cover.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Here is the "before" picture of the C5 A6 factory Nav stubby antenna on the car:








And here is the new C6 A6 Submarine antenna installed on the car:








Let me tell you, installing this antenna was a MAJOR pain in the arse. I must have fed the cables through the main mounting hole and then removed them over 20 times to get the right fit, and alignment.
The mounting points are completely different between the two generations. I had to drill two additional holes in the roof for installing two bolts, front and rear for secure installation.
The holes were then finely sanded, and painted to prevent any rusting of the raw metal. RTV silicone was used inside to form a secure seal from the weather.


----------



## TVAdict710 (Jan 7, 2004)

steve the last picture is invisible!


----------



## TVAdict710 (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: (TVAdict710)*

never mind, much better now


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
Let me tell you, installing this antenna was a MAJOR pain in the arse. I must have fed the cables through the main mounting hole and then removed them over 20 times to get the right fit, and alignment.
The mounting points are completely different between the two generations. I had to drill two additional holes in the roof for installing two bolts, front and rear for secure installation.
The holes were then finely sanded, and painted to prevent any rusting of the raw metal. RTV silicone was used inside to form a secure seal from the weather.


damin i did not have to go through that pain with mine when i put that antenna on my jetta, damn audis


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (5speed6)*

What body shop? If you dont mind me asking


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (MY05GLI)*

Very nice steve... Now buy me one of those and install all of my equipment in it for me.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (MY05GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MY05GLI* »_What body shop? If you dont mind me asking

No problem:
Merrick Road Collision in Lynbrook http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Very nice steve... Now buy me one of those and install all of my equipment in it for me.
























That puppy new ain't cheap... $160+, and that's with a discount.


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
No problem:
Merrick Road Collision in Lynbrook http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

It must be a sign from the G-D's ... I just bought a a CO-OP in lynbrook..... on the corner of Peninsula & Merrick rd haaaa
awesome..... i have a special paint i need done..... Ill send you a PM on the info... i dont want anyone stealing my idea


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (MY05GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MY05GLI* »_i dont want anyone stealing my idea









Too late i learn how to read minds and i know all your secrets...


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Too late i learn how to read minds and i know all your secrets...
























Im Toydarian, your Jedi mind tricks wont work on me....ONLY MONEY!!!.... 

thats scene totally popped into my head when i read that


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (MY05GLI)*

I dont even know where thats from so im lost lol


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_I dont even know where thats from so im lost lol

holy youtube man, does anything NOT exist there
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEJPALCqqyE


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (MY05GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MY05GLI* »_
holy youtube man, does anything NOT exist there
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iEJPALCqqyE

WOW!!!


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (MY05GLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MY05GLI* »_
It must be a sign from the G-D's ... I just bought a a CO-OP in lynbrook..... on the corner of Peninsula & Merrick rd haaaa


Oh, yes, I remember you mentioning that...Lynbrook is a great little town. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

I start to wire up the interface for using the steering wheel remote controls with the Eclipse head unit. I match up the wires from the interface to the harnes from the radio, fine no problem.








I check the notes in the 'application guide' from the interface, and it only lists wiring for a 2000 A6







I check the website for updates to the guide, and it turns out I have to buy an additional interface to adapt the CANBUS in the Audi to this interface.














What a PITA!!!!! I even spoke to Eclipse prior to getting this interface, and that's what they recommended.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_














What a PITA!!!!! I even spoke to Eclipse prior to getting this interface, and that's what they recommended.










Yea the recommended it because you would need to spend more money therefore they make more money bastards


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
I check the notes in the 'application guide' from the interface, and it only lists wiring for a 2000 A6







I check the website for updates to the guide, and it turns out I have to buy an additional interface to adapt the CANBUS in the Audi to this interface.














What a PITA!!!!! I even spoke to Eclipse prior to getting this interface, and that's what they recommended.










i could have told you that, pretty much every vw/audi 2002.5 and up uses can-bus for the radio interface


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (bkmgicgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bkmgicgli* »_
i could have told you that, pretty much every vw/audi 2002.5 and up uses can-bus for the radio interface
















Um, gee...thanks Matt.























I've added this to the list of things they changed mid-model year on my car.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_Um, gee...thanks Matt.









Matt works for them lol didn't you know lol...He knew whats was going down


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

It's truly amazing how EVERY step of this project is twice to three times that of any other car.
In _most_ other cars, to install wiring for monitors in the headrest, you would just run a "snake" through the seat, top to bottom.
But because I have a set of 'over-engineered" Euro Recaro's, those exttremely comfortable(







) heavy monsters had to be removed from the car, and disassembled.
















The lower motorized housing cover was removed:









Side airbag was then removed:








Rivets holding the rear seatback had to be drilled out:








At this point, I was able to pull a line from the headrest post to the middle of the seat:








Instead of _completely_ taking apart the leather skin to get the rear panel off, I drilled a small pilot hole, and then enlarged it for an exit for the wiring:








With the bottom trim panel back in place, the cable is barely visible:








I then ran the cable through the seat frame at the bottom, and exited out towrds the front.

Finished product:








Playtime....um testing the monitor time














:








One down, one to go.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Stever got them High Def TVs in his head rests...What you know about dat lol...


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

Thats almost gangsta!!!


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Thats almost gangsta!!!


almost







all he is missing is the 22s


----------



## MY05GLI (Oct 8, 2004)

*Re: (bkmgicgli)*

you should seirously build some 007 gadgets, i saw an episode of armored cars on the Science channel.... included: oil slicks, smoke screen and tire spikes.... pretty cool stuff, sure we can think of better iSht


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (bkmgicgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bkmgicgli* »_
almost







all he is missing is the 22s























Heh...that's funny, 'cause a '64 Impala SS came by the shop today rolling on chromed 22's, looking to have some stuff done.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
Heh...that's funny, 'cause a '64 Impala SS came by the shop today rolling on chromed 22's, looking to have some stuff done.

Was it a Donk???


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (bkmgicgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bkmgicgli* »_

almost







all he is missing is the 22s























Those screens are about 22... LOL..
Damn, I guess you couldnt fit the 40inch plasmas in the headrests... 
Your just not gangsta enough.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
Those screens are about 22... LOL..
Damn, I guess you couldnt fit the 40inch plasmas in the headrests... 
Your just not gangsta enough.









The 40 incher is on the rim..Why do you think he's selling his wheels


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
The 40 incher is on the rim..Why do you think he's selling his wheels
















Oh snap... What tv did he put in the enginebay?


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
Oh snap... What tv did he put in the enginebay?

I think he got that sweet flat panel 50 inch Mitsubishi















JDM much stever lol


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

Oh he went wit da fiddy... SCHWEET!








Steve, I still need a new amp!


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

What kinda of amp you want???


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

I have to say, nice work. class act all the way.
I can't wait to see this done....
Very nice car and install.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_What kinda of amp you want???

Steve had the hooks on an alpine one.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
I think he got that sweet flat panel 50 inch Mitsubishi















JDM much stever lol























You two are too funny















BTW, it's a Samsung


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
Steve had the hooks on an alpine one.

Yep...still here collecting dust waiting on YOU


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Did you get it from Phil?


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
You two are too funny















BTW, it's a Samsung









Word...I think im going to get mud flaps on my car just so steve can put tvs in them for me


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

Seats installed back in the car.








Yes, that is plastic still on the monitors screeens.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (kaputsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaputsport* »_I have to say, nice work. class act all the way.
I can't wait to see this done....
Very nice car and install.

Thank you very much for the compliments.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

After alot of test-fitting to make sure the radio's screen opens and closes without binding or catching, more fine sanding and polishing, here is the finished faceplate with the headunit installed:








And here it is fired up on the bench:


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (5speed6)*

i'm not a huge fan of the rear screens... unless there are two child seats back there








just not my thing. but other than that, outstanding work







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Damn steve i thought the screen were just melting from how hot that shizz looks...Good work man


----------



## kievskiy (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Two C5's in the shop (5speed6)*

5speed6, Please, tell me where did you get the roof spoiler? i'm hunting for it for more then a year now.....Thank you

_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_

















Thanks.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_i'm not a huge fan of the rear screens... unless there are two child seats back there










How about one shild seat?








Made a trip two years ago, NY to FL and back, best thing I had rented was a video console, but it took up way too much space on the back seat bench...just had to put these in. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_
but other than that, outstanding work







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Thanks.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Two C5's in the shop (kievskiy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kievskiy* »_5speed6, Please, tell me where did you get the roof spoiler? i'm hunting for it for more then a year now.....Thank you


I get it direct from the manufacturer, I have a retail account. I can sell you one, just IM me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## derracuda (Oct 22, 2004)

is your roof gloss black?!


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (derracuda)*


_Quote, originally posted by *derracuda* »_is your roof gloss black?!

Yes, multiple coats of clear, all machine polished out...*like glass*


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Installation notes from today:
1) 3 pairs of RCA cables for audio + 1 for video + 1 GPS antenna cable + 6 multi-wire harnessses + 1 OEM to aftermarket radio antenna adapter + 1 large DIN connector for LAN connection + no room in the dash = MAJOR P.I.T.A. for installing the headunit into the dash.
2) Had to back out the head unit 1/2" to get it mounted finally.
3) The CAN bus adapter was not powering up the Eclipse/OEM steering wheel interface. Found that the ignition wire recommended not to connect for this install did, in fact need power.








3)*RECOMMENDED FOR ALL AFTERMARKET INSTALLS:*
*I cut out the main fuse from the wire harness from the headunit, and extended the wire. I ran it under the drivers side dash panel, and out it in-line there. So, for the future, should the fuse blow, no need to remove the whole radio.*
Tested so far:
Power to the head unit - OK
Power to the rear monitors - OK
Video to rear monitors and map display up front - OK
Programmed the steering wheel remote module and visually saw volume up/down, track up/down working on the h/u display.

PROBLEM DISCOVERED:
The radio did not stop on any stations during scan mode. Alot of conflicting information on the 'net. Possibly need to feed 12volt power through the antenna line to activate the OEM antenna amplifiers. 01 to 02 model years saw alot of changes.
Unfortunately, I will need to pull the radio and dash kit out to diagnose this.


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_Installation notes from today:
1) 3 pairs of RCA cables for audio + 1 for video + 1 GPS antenna cable + 6 multi-wire harnessses + 1 OEM to aftermarket radio antenna adapter + 1 large DIN connector for LAN connection + no room in the dash = MAJOR P.I.T.A. for installing the headunit into the dash.
2) Had to back out the head unit 1/2" to get it mounted finally.
3) The CAN bus adapter was not powering up the Eclipse/OEM steering wheel interface. Found that the ignition wire recommended not to connect for this install did, in fact need power.








3)*RECOMMENDED FOR ALL AFTERMARKET INSTALLS:*
*I cut out the main fuse from the wire harness from the headunit, and extended the wire. I ran it under the drivers side dash panel, and out it in-line there. So, for the future, should the fuse blow, no need to remove the whole radio.*
Tested so far:
Power to the head unit - OK
Power to the rear monitors - OK
Video to rear monitors and map display up front - OK
Programmed the steering wheel remote module and visually saw volume up/down, track up/down working on the h/u display.

PROBLEM DISCOVERED:
The radio did not stop on any stations during scan mode. Alot of conflicting information on the 'net. Possibly need to feed 12volt power through the antenna line to activate the OEM antenna amplifiers. 01 to 02 model years saw alot of changes.
Unfortunately, I will need to pull the radio and dash kit out to diagnose this.
























all of this def. sounds like a vw/audi install


----------



## pharph (Apr 23, 2002)

*Re: (bkmgicgli)*

Sounds like you should test everything BEFORE snapping it back into place this time. Looking really good! Keep up the good work.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (pharph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pharph* »_Sounds like you should test everything BEFORE snapping it back into place this time. Looking really good! Keep up the good work.

Measure twice cut once right...
Dont worry about stever its all going to be worth it in the end


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

Looking good Steve! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (5speed6)*

the only way to paint http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kievskiy (May 14, 2007)

*Re: Two C5's in the shop (5speed6)*

Thanx i will







also can you post more pictures of the roof and roof spoiler? if u have.http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
I get it direct from the manufacturer, I have a retail account. I can sell you one, just IM me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (pharph)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pharph* »_Sounds like you should test everything BEFORE snapping it back into place this time. 

Yes....small oversight on the reception deal due to the fact that I can't _hear_ any sound when testing right now.

_Quote, originally posted by *pharph* »_ Looking really good! Keep up the good work.

Thanks.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (5speed6)*

even if it doesnt work well, just pretend it does and tell everyone it does, and if you drive by someone you know just bob your head like music is playing...maybe throw in a few lipsynk words or so


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Here is the headunit mounted in the dash, with radio display:








And here is the map screen:


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Gets better and better every update steve...


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Gets better and better every update steve...

Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pretty much what's left is work in the trunk....and then the tuning.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
Thanks. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Pretty much what's left is work in the trunk....and then the tuning.

Alright...I can't wait for that


----------



## kievskiy (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Ruudboy, is it any other way to contact you? maybe email? i hate this Im BS, can you email me your contact info at [email protected], so we discuss about the roof spoiler







Thanx http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
Thanks. 
Pretty much what's left is work in the trunk....and then the tuning.
 


_Modified by kievskiy at 3:30 AM 10-21-2007_


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (kievskiy)*

Wanna do some work on my jeep stever??


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Wanna do some work on my jeep stever??
















Bring it on. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## kievskiy (May 14, 2007)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Steve, i tried to im you again but you were offline....


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (kievskiy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kievskiy* »_Steve, i tried to im you again but you were offline....

Sent you my email addy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
and...
Started fiberglassing in the trunk today...not my idea of a 'good time'.


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (5speed6)*

so... dual front cup holder mod. 
where did you relocate your ESP?


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_so... dual front cup holder mod. 


Ah...very good eyes there.









_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_
where did you relocate your ESP?

Extended the wires over to the glovebox.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

I thought the cup holders there were normal...But i don't know much about Audi's anyway so


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_Ah...very good eyes there.









i've spent a few hundred thousand miles in C5's









_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_I thought the cup holders there were normal..

A cup holder on the right is stock. The left OEM would have three push buttons, ESP, air suspension levels (allroad), etc. Earlier C5 models (with no ESP) had a "card holder" slide out drawer, but never dual cup holders there.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_A cup holder on the right is stock. The left OEM would have three push buttons, ESP, air suspension levels (allroad), etc. Earlier C5 models (with no ESP) had a "card holder" slide out drawer, but never dual cup holders there. 

OoOoOooOoO ok sweet...Thanks for the info... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
OoOoOooOoO ok sweet...Thanks for the info... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Little tweaks & tricks that make life so much more pleasant. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (5speed6)*

except you now have twice the chances to spill your beverage all over your brand new head unit








oh well... the finally got decent cup holders figured out in the C6.


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_
i've spent a few hundred thousand miles in C5's










A cup holder on the right is stock. The left OEM would have three push buttons, ESP, air suspension levels (allroad), etc. Earlier C5 models (with no ESP) had a "card holder" slide out drawer, but never dual cup holders there. 

how did you take those out? also, in the rear how do you disassemble them, as well as the center beside the seats? i only have 2 working at the moment.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_except you now have twice the chances to spill your beverage all over your brand new head unit










Not to worry...I have a 'radio bib' ready...I've learned my lesson with this already..French Vanilla coffee flavored radio is not cool. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_
oh well... the finally got decent cup holders figured out in the C6.










This is true.


----------



## joeslow (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (5speed6)*

can't wait to see the finished product http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif and hopefully one day hear it








great work


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (joeslow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joeslow* »_and hopefully one day hear it







great work









Show N Go 2008 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joeslow (Sep 22, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

hopefully i can get myself another dub before spring SnG


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_
Show N Go 2008 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Yep...that'll be it's "debut". http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Been a while since a 'real' update.
Been working on the sub enclosures. Laying in resin & fiberglass.
Very messy & time consuming waiting for it to cure in between applications.
Here's some pics of the midway progress:
*Drivers side:*








*Passenger side:*








*Raw fiberglass:*








So far I have used 1 gallon of resin and almost 2 sqaure yards of fiberglass matting.








Put an additional layer in today. Hopefully I'll be able to pull it out of the car by the end of the week. Then it gets worked on at the bench.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Fresh man looking good


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

those pics make me itchy just looking at them!!


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (bhb399mm)*

i bet youll have fun fiberglassing! heard its a bitch.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Fresh man looking good










_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_those pics make me itchy just looking at them!!

















yeah, the raw fiberglass is no joke though.

_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_i bet youll have fun fiberglassing! heard its a bitch.

Depends on what you're doing...this is difficult, because I'm dealing with vertical apllication and uneven shapes in the trunk corner.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Cool! My bro-in-law works in a factory that actually produces fibreglass! (Saint Gobain)
I'm probably going to use the same method to make enclosures for my own A6, so this thread is really inspiring for me. 
Keep up the good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (PerL)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PerL* »_
I'm probably going to use the same method to make enclosures for my own A6, so this thread is really inspiring for me. 
Keep up the good work! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Perl.








The fiberglass I laid in cured, and I _attempted_ to break it free today. It took three people, yanking, pulling, chiseling and cursing to break it free from the trunk walls.
*Let me just say to anyone that will be attempting this...the fiberglass when hardened, and thin, is sharp like a knife, so be carefull!!*
I always say *blood, sweat and tears *go into my projects.








So the next step is to use the air cut-off wheel, and cut down 1" from the top of the fiberglass in order to remove them from the car.
I'll post up pics when they are out of the car.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Okay, here they are after I cleaned up all the edges with a zip wheel.
















Definite difference in both sides due to the gas inlet pipe.
Now the work to follow is to continue applying more layers to thicken up the walls.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Sweetness


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

Steve, that looks great.... But what are you going to do about the air bubbles? They decrease box regidity!


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Steve, that looks great.... But what are you going to do about the air bubbles? They decrease box regidity!

2 hours worth of cutting/grinding them out.








But, it's all good...threw down another layer on one side of each enclosure.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
2 hours worth of cutting/grinding them out.








But, it's all good...threw down another layer on one side of each enclosure.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We need another update soon!


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
We need another update soon!

Was doing some math today...
Alpine sub amp....80 amps fuse
Alpine midbass amp 60 amps fuse
a/d/s mid/high amp 40 amps fuse
Total max possible current draw... 180 amps















Cars alternator 120 Amp cold rating















Gonna investigate a H.O. alternator.


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Yeah, smart idea! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

Haven't been in here in a while...I see your still hard at work steve


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gloktimus Prime* »_Haven't been in here in a while...I see your still hard at work steve

Yeah...just wish I had more time on my hands to finish it quicker..that, and i keep getting sidetracked doing work on friends cars.


----------



## Dan GSR (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (5speed6)*

had no idea you were so handy
good ****, and mad props in the attention to detail
were you doing the work?


----------



## VDubberGolfGirl (Mar 21, 2003)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
Yeah...just wish I had more time on my hands to finish it quicker..that, and i keep getting sidetracked doing work on friends cars.









yes but we appreciate it








everything looks like it's gonna be real LOUD when you're done, i guess i'll have to drink my tea _before_ i get in the sound factory


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Dan GSR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dan GSR* »_had no idea you were so handy
good ****, and mad props in the attention to detail


Thanks Dan.









_Quote, originally posted by *Dan GSR* »_were you doing the work?

A long term friend of mine has a car stereo/alarm shop. Got access to everything I need. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (VDubberGolfGirl)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VDubberGolfGirl* »_
yes but we appreciate it










for you Vil, anytime.









_Quote, originally posted by *VDubberGolfGirl* »_
everything looks like it's gonna be real LOUD when you're done, i guess i'll have to drink my tea _before_ i get in the sound factory









Roger that.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Bump


----------



## an_a6 (Aug 10, 2007)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

whats the update with this man?


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (an_a6)*

x2


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (an_a6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *an_a6* »_whats the update with this man?

Had a feww setbacks, which I'll post up about, but...
*GOT THE FRONT STAGE UP AND RUNNING TODAY*





























The DEQ is not in yet, so it was running flat curve.... it's got great potential once the speakers are broken in and I tune it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Left it running overnight playing "Pink Noise"...from what I'm told by the Morel rep, the speakers will need 20+ full hours to break in.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Wow steve.. thats all I have to say is wow.. You do nice clean work my man!







good stuff..


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vdubsolo* »_Wow steve.. thats all I have to say is wow.. You do nice clean work my man!







good stuff..

Thanks for "stopping in" solo...appreciate the comments.


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (5speed6)*

No prob.. ill be keeping an eye on this one..







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Vdubsolo)*

This page needs some pics...so here's the story on a setback I encountered:
The factory battery was pretty much toast in July. I researched and found some other A6 owners replaced the factory battery with a smaller group size one from the BJ's/Cotsco clubs that had the same ratings as the OEM one, at a significant cost savings. I bought one, and fabbed a bracket to hold it in.
Two weeks ago, I decided that I wanted to change my wiring from the battery to the circuit breaker and upgrade it to a Zero gauge cable. I removed the battery to do this, and to my surprise I found that the tray had rusted out, as well as the cars metal below it. (There is a known issue with a water drain hole that clogs due to a grommet being too small. I thought a service dealer had addressed this previously, but I found out otherwise.)
I removed all the lifted paint and neutralized any residual battery acid.
*I then purchased Rustoleum primer:*








and painted the entire area with several thorough coats, allowing it to dry 24 hours with each application.
I somehow managed to erase my "before" picture of this area (but you'll clearly see the damage in the photo of the tray below),
*Here is how it looked after I was done:*








*Here is a comparison of the original tray, and one I purchased as a replacement:*








I could have refinished the tray as well, but I already lost too much time doing the inside of the car, and it was just easier to buy a new tray.
*Here is the tray installed:*








I then decided I didn't want the smaller battery, and ordered a regular size replacement from Interstate Batteries.
*Here is the new battery installed, and the setback project completed:*


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: (5speed6)*

WOW.
did you think about POR15?


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (a2gtinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2gtinut* »_WOW.
did you think about POR15?

Yes... but I did "one-stop-shopping" at HomeDepot, had to go there for more fiberglass resin.


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Damn steve your good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Vdubsolo (Apr 11, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

Nice save!


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
Left it running overnight playing "Pink Noise"...from what I'm told by the Morel rep, the speakers will need 20+ full hours to break in.









So I received a few IM's about this post I made that I need to elaborate on...
Pink Noise is not a song, nor a band...















It is a sound signal used in testing/tuning audio systems.
You can got to *Wikipedia for Pink Noise* for more detailed info, and a sound clip.
This is what I used to generate the Pink Noise sound:

It can also generate test tones centered at specific frequencies (example midbass or midrange).


----------



## Dan GSR (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (5speed6)*

never knew speakers needed to be broken in


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Dan GSR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dan GSR* »_never knew speakers needed to be broken in

You can learn something new every once in a while. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

*Just added this in:*









24db x-over. Using it to "bandpass" the frequencies going to the midbass.
Permanent mounted under the rear deck behind one of the sliding trays.
It uses a removeable chipset to determine the x-over points. I tried it out first at 60Hz. Boy, can those Morel 6 1/2's go LOW.







I currently have it at 70Hz, and need to experiment with different music to see if the midbasses don't bottom out.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

The latest on the sub enclosures. Midway through 'glassing the MDF wood for the front baffle on each.


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (5speed6)*

looking good steve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (bkmgicgli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bkmgicgli* »_looking good steve http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks Matt.








Top of the sub enclosures are on, put the first layer of 'glas down.


----------



## Sk8chip98 (Aug 25, 2006)

Well this is my first time over to this thread..... but holly cow man. Looking good. I have done some fiber glass work in the past (boats and tanks) and wanted to do a Sub box but never got around to it. I think that this just lit the fire under my ass.....keep it rolling


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (Sk8chip98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sk8chip98* »_Well this is my first time over to this thread..... but holly cow man. Looking good. .....keep it rolling 

Thanks man.








Hopefully it'll be out soon, and you'll get to see/hear it in person.


----------



## turbo mike (Dec 8, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
Thanks man.








Hopefully it'll be out soon, and you'll get to see/hear it in person.

looking good dude...you have a pm http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
Thanks man.








Hopefully it'll be out soon, and you'll get to see/hear it in person.

yeah i wanna listen


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (littleredwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littleredwagen* »_
yeah i wanna listen









Soon, soon...
P. 11


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: (5speed6)*

how soon is now?


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (a2gtinut)*

yeah im getting antsy haha


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Um Steve.. Its Feb 02 2008... UPDATE!!


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Um Steve.. Its Feb 02 2008... UPDATE!!
























Finishing "buttoning" it up tomorrow. Many pics to upload and post.
The Morel rep heard the car on Monday, untuned, and was VERY impressed.







Liked my choice for subs, even though they weren't Morels.


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Update... Update.... Update... Update....


----------



## zebinheimer (Oct 3, 2006)

*Re: (kaputsport)*

yeah comon this is getting to be like ville's thread all over again lol


----------



## V-DUBBED95 (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: (zebinheimer)*

ohhhhh, C'MON already!!!


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: (V-DUBBED95)*

hey 5speed6 updates please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## V-DUBBED95 (Aug 20, 2005)

*Re: (littleredwagen)*

anything? anything at all???


----------



## badboyripper (Jun 23, 2001)

Any updates coming?


----------



## Gloktimus Prime (Nov 30, 2005)

*Re: (badboyripper)*

Damn stever whats good with the updates hahaha


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: (Gloktimus Prime)*

Ok, I'm not really into car audio, but I stumbled upon this at work, and just read through the entire thing...
You need to make my lost productivity worth it and post some finished pictures


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Updates are here...*

Sorry for the loss of time in the updates...life's been keeping me all too busy. Gonna upload some pics.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Updates are here... (5speed6)*

The passenger side enclosure was much smaller in volume due to the gas inlet pipe. When I measured the volume, it was off a bit from where I needed to be. But I had a trick up my sleeve. I routed up a ring out of MDF to bump the woofer out, and gain the internal space I needed:


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: (5speed6)*

I then completely sealed all the joints with urethane. For an extra level of air-tightness, I then coated the enclosures inside and out, with this:


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*On to the woofers...*

My woofer of choice is by MB Quart. It's a dual voice coil model from their Premium line.
















*Known for it's high efficiency and great Sound Quality (SQ).*


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: On to the woofers... (5speed6)*

I then mounted the woofers into the enclosures and test fit them into the car. I marked up the locations for securing them in. I removed the enclosures from the car and I fabbed up some steel mounting brackets.
I then added three more layers of Dynamat inside the quarter panels, and then lined them with cushioning foam.
Here is the drivers side enclosure mounted in the car:


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Not quite happy..*

I test fit the trunk panels to see how it fit and looked.








My calculations were dead-on, and fit perfectly, but I wasn't happy with the raw look.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*It's the little details that matter...*

I went searching, and got some speaker box carpeting that would compliment the factory trunk carpeting.
I broke out with the spray glue and carpet knife, and put the finishing touches to the enclosures.
Here is the drivers side finsihed, with the trunk floor back in, and side panel in place:









Here is the passenger side:


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Covers..*

The factory door/cover for the drivers side fit perfect with no issues.
But, the passenger side enclosure stuck out a bit due to the ring, and the lock mechanism touched the woofer.
Not to worry...
I used the dremel, and cut out the lock mechanism:








I then cut up some ABS plastic, and hot-glued it in place:








The finished piece:









Some velcro strategically placed, and in it goes:


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Finishing touches...*

I then mocked up in cardboard a cover to hide the amp rack. With many hours of trimming & test fitting, I got a shape that would work perfect. I traced the outline onto MDF, cut, and drum sanded it until it would press-fit in place. 
I got some exact-match carpet and spray glued it onto the wood.
Here is how the panel looks in place with the woofers exposed:








Here is a close-up of the panel, and the only fastener needed to secure it to the center of the amp rack:








And here is the trunk, with everything closed up, nice and stealth:


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Finishing touches... (5speed6)*

wow.. looks great. i bet it sounds the same. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Finishing touches... (bhb399mm)*

That is absolutely some amazing work.... any clue how much your labor would have been had that been a customer's car?
I especially like how even though it is far from OEM, you managed to make everything look like it belongs in there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Finishing touches... (thetwodubheads)*

Came out great, but with such an intense buildup I expected more from the final details.
The carpet around the sub woofers isn't as clean as it could have been if you removed the subs and then cut it in. The panel on the right is another piece that is disappointing to me.
Other than those 2 things, you did an AMAZING JOB! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Can't wait to hear it!


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Finishing touches... (CapeGLS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_The carpet around the sub woofers isn't as clean as it could have been if you removed the subs and then cut it in. 

I was going to remove the subs and then put on the carpet, but I had a great seal on the subs first time going on. I didn't feel it was worth messing with that to get the perfect edge on the carpet.

_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_The panel on the right is another piece that is disappointing to me.


In person it looks good. What don't you like?...give me a suggestion...I'll fix it.









_Quote, originally posted by *CapeGLS* »_Other than those 2 things, you did an AMAZING JOB! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thanks.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Finishing touches... (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_wow.. looks great. 

Thanks.









_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_ i bet it sounds the same. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Crystal clear!!


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Finishing touches... (thetwodubheads)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_That is absolutely some amazing work.... 
I especially like how even though it is far from OEM, you managed to make everything look like it belongs in there. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks.










_Quote, originally posted by *thetwodubheads* »_ any clue how much your labor would have been had that been a customer's car?


We sat down in the shop one day and pondered that.
There is way over 200 hours of labor into it. At the shop hourly rate (which custom work would be billed at) of $95 per hour, the labor charge alone would be *over $20,000!!*


----------



## thetwodubheads (Dec 6, 2004)

*Re: Finishing touches... (5speed6)*

HOLY HELL
And people wonder why it's only professional athletes and high rollers that have that level of quality put into their cars...
Way to stick it to the man (whoever that may be)


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: Finishing touches... (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_In person it looks good. What don't you like?...give me a suggestion...I'll fix it.









I dunno, it just looks out of place (the black tab) other than that it came out great! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
What about glassing a new panel, and carpeting it


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: Finishing touches... (CapeGLS)*

it looks stock.







Great work and 1000x better than "custom" installs with bling.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Finishing touches... (a2gtinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2gtinut* »_it looks stock.







Great work and 1000x better than "custom" installs with bling.


Thanks.


----------



## littleredwagen (May 31, 2004)

*Re: Finishing touches... (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_
Thanks.









steve looks awesome so when do we listen to it


----------



## tchristemac (Feb 4, 2005)

*Re: Finishing touches... (littleredwagen)*

Steve, looks great!!!! good to see that it is coming together!


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Finishing touches... (littleredwagen)*


_Quote, originally posted by *littleredwagen* »_
steve looks awesome so when do we listen to it









Thanks.








Soon. Gonna swap out the DQS for the DQXS this week.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Finishing touches... (tchristemac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tchristemac* »_Steve, looks great!!!! good to see that it is coming together!

Thanks Tom http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Page 12


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Finishing touches... (5speed6)*

Rockford 1 farad cap hidden up behind the wheel well.








The space there was meant for it perfectly.


----------



## touchmylugnuts (Jun 19, 2007)

*Re: Finishing touches... (5speed6)*

this install is amazing, I learned quite a bit just by reading this thread and looking at the pics, thanks for the info, keep up the good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Finishing touches... (touchmylugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *touchmylugnuts* »_this install is amazing, I learned quite a bit just by reading this thread and looking at the pics, thanks for the info, keep up the good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

*Thank you.* 
Comments and appreciation like this continue my efforts/desire to document and post what I do.


----------



## touchmylugnuts (Jun 19, 2007)

deff keep it up, this thread is on my watch list till it runs into the ground!


----------



## TDI Driver (Jan 17, 2006)

*Re: Finishing touches... (touchmylugnuts)*


_Quote, originally posted by *touchmylugnuts* »_this install is amazing, I learned quite a bit just by reading this thread and looking at the pics, thanks for the info, keep up the good work. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2
I appreciate this thread alot as well. You've inspired me to take on a similar (albeit not quite as amazing at what you are doing







) project with my Corrado.


----------



## kaputsport (Jun 28, 2002)

*Re: Finishing touches... (TDI Driver)*

Insiration on many levels. I am now undertaking an install of epic proportions with my BMW...
Here is the list of components I am considering/Own:
Pioneer Avic D3 (own)
Morel/Focal seperates (3 way)
McIntosh Amplification
single 12" sub (of equal quality)
DEQ preamp/parametric eq
I think it will be amazing, not as on par with this, but close....
Great hob!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Finishing touches... (kaputsport)*

Just caught the part about the antenna, that's the kind of attention to detail that really impresses me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Your thread makes me want to get started on my sound deadening project!


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Finishing touches... (kaputsport)*

Strange, double posted










_Modified by [email protected] at 6:06 PM 4-4-2008_


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Finishing touches... (kaputsport)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kaputsport* »_
Here is the list of components I am considering/Own:
Pioneer Avic D3 (own)
*Morel/Focal seperates (3 way)
McIntosh Amplification
single 12" sub (of equal quality)
DEQ preamp/parametric eq*
I think it will be amazing, not as on par with this, but close....


You got my vote on everything, except the D3. The reason being is you picked all great equipment for sound QUALITY, but the D3 is only mediocre for audio.


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Finishing touches... ([email protected])*


_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Just caught the part about the antenna, that's the kind of attention to detail that really impresses me. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thanks







it's the little stuff that adds up.

_Quote, originally posted by *[email protected]* »_Your thread makes me want to get started on my sound deadening project!

Do it Skyler...makes a major difference. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Cheney (May 29, 2006)

*Re: Finishing touches... (5speed6)*

looks great, cant wait to see and hear it in action


----------



## Rodrigo18 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Finishing touches... (5speed6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_I then mocked up in cardboard a cover to hide the amp rack. With many hours of trimming & test fitting, I got a shape that would work perfect. I traced the outline onto MDF, cut, and drum sanded it until it would press-fit in place. 
I got some exact-match carpet and spray glued it onto the wood.
Here is how the panel looks in place with the woofers exposed:








Here is a close-up of the panel, and the only fastener needed to secure it to the center of the amp rack:








And here is the trunk, with everything closed up, nice and stealth:










Really like it







LOve the idea...


----------



## MikkiJayne (Jan 1, 2007)

*Re: Finishing touches... (Rodrigo18)*

Wow! I just read all 12 pages and I'm most impressed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I love builds like this that pay so much attention to detail and making everything look stealth and / or factory.
I will be adding this thread to my favourites for inspiration if I ever get round to doing anything like this to mine








Mikki x


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Finishing touches... (MikkiJayne)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MikkiJayne* »_Wow! I just read all 12 pages and I'm most impressed http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


Thank you very much.








Got 1 or 2 updates I've got to add in.


----------



## Mr.Bullet (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Finishing touches... (5speed6)*

**** came out awesome Steve. you should help me build some isht http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Finishing touches... (Mr.Bullet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Bullet* »_**** came out awesome Steve. you should help me build some isht http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Thanks








6+ months to build....and 2 days to uninstall


----------



## Mr.Bullet (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Finishing touches... (5speed6)*

why ae you uninstallng?????!!!


----------



## 71DubBugBug (Dec 3, 2006)

*Re: Finishing touches... (Mr.Bullet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mr.Bullet* »_why ae you uninstallng?????!!!


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Finishing touches... (Mr.Bullet)*

what happened?


----------



## 910_Industries (Jul 14, 2005)

*Re: Finishing touches... (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_what happened?









He is parting out his car to sell it IIRC. He has tons of parts for sale in the classifieds.


----------



## cjslapshot (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: Finishing touches... (910_Industries)*

The last thing I herd was that he was in the hospital. I hope everything is well. 
Good guy and nice car.


----------



## davet123 (Aug 19, 2008)

*Re: Finishing touches... (cjslapshot)*

All i gotta say is that this was possibly the best thread i have ever seen.
Great job Steve, hope your doin alright.


----------



## 4.2 love (Dec 29, 2008)

*Re: Finishing touches... (5speed6)*

Great write up, amazing install. The front door speaker panels are brilliant, could you provide me with more info. Are u the distibuter for the panels, what process CNC? Are you selling these panels


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Finishing touches... (cjslapshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cjslapshot* »_The last thing I herd was that he was in the hospital. I hope everything is well. 
Good guy and nice car. 

Thanks man.
Getting my health back slowly...& getting ready to start on my next project. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## imhondude (May 5, 2006)

*Re: (5speed6)*

Where did you get the dash kit?


_Quote, originally posted by *5speed6* »_Update:
-My door speakers STILL have not come in from Israel.
-The steering wheel control module interface was the wrong one.
-And the aftermarket dash kit fits the radio like a round peg in a square hole...


----------



## virtual (Dec 20, 2009)

*Re: Finishing touches... (5speed6)*

I'm intending do to a similar project and I have some questions. You've put alot of pics, which is great, but no numbers... 
Does anybody knows more about the OEM BOSE amp ? Like watts in RMS and OHMS per each channel ?


----------



## votblindub (May 1, 2008)

Great install! Work looks professional, for sure. I've got a couple of questions for ya, OP. Where in NY are you? Why are you using the passive crossovers, do you prefer NOT to go agtive or is there another reason? How is that Eclipse unit? How do you like Morels for mid range and the highs?


----------

